# Armrests



## briggswath (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone have any information on seat armrests? Swift supply the Kontiki with one on each of the driver and passenger seats. I would like to add a second to each!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I find them a nuisance in our smaller van. They take up too much width space when we move from the front to back & visa versa. We have to make sure one is up & one is down. I know we are more than well endowed size wise.



Motorhomer


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

A small comapany at the Peterboro show was selling these for Sevel based vehicles I believe 'Wyvern Accesories', I bought a strong box front cover for the seat base of our Boxer from them but I can't for the life of me lay my hands on thier details perhaps someone will be able to point you in the right direction. They do also advertise in MMMagazine sometimes.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Here is their web address:-

http://www.wyvernaccessories.co.uk/

Motorhomer


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Motorhomer that web address was just to difficult really was'nt it?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Paulway said:


> Thanks Motorhomer that web address was just to difficult really was'nt it?


Funnily enough we were looking at it this morning.

motorhomer


----------



## briggswath (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody,

Had a quick look - £60 + VAT for an armrest ???!!!!!

I'll follow it up and see what they say.

8O


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

briggswath said:


> Thanks everybody,
> 
> Had a quick look - £60 + VAT for an armrest ???!!!!!
> 
> ...


Your welcome

Motorhomer


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Briggswath

Just realised the arms are the same as those fitted to many upmarket Peugeot 405's (GTDT, GXDT etc), there are plenty of these in breakers yards now, might be worth a ring round my local one said though he does not have any available currently one would cost £5, worth a look I think.


----------



## briggswath (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like a better idea. Wyverne quote 110 quid for two fitted.

Thanks


----------

